# Is there a Chocolate in my future?



## Eva

maybe????? 
Here's a u-tube clip. 




He's a breeder return.
He has some issues (as you can see on the video) that are being addressed/asessed right now and so I'm waiting to hear back about what they think. 
Hopefully by the end of the week..


----------



## KSC

Cute! What are his issues? He just looks lively to me?


----------



## Eva

KSC said:


> Cute! What are his issues? He just looks lively to me?


Jumping..lol and some anxiety. 
His previous owners didn't socialize him very well and so he's wary of strangers (backs up and barks) but he's not at all aggressive and absolutely loves kids and dogs..he's just in need of some socialization...no big deal.


----------



## Sheri

Aww, he's so pretty! It sure makes me mad if he was mis-treated to learn to run away with his tail down when someone approaches! Grrr! Poor little guy. Looks like he'll follow as long as you back up, ha! 

How old is he? I'm sure you and Todd would be great for him...it would sure give you something to concentrate on during your time off. Is he kind of local to you?

Good luck, if this is a good fit! Love his color!


----------



## Eva

Sheri said:


> Aww, he's so pretty! It sure makes me mad if he was mis-treated to learn to run away with his tail down when someone approaches! Grrr! Poor little guy. Looks like he'll follow as long as you back up, ha!
> 
> How old is he? I'm sure you and Todd would be great for him...it would sure give you something to concentrate on during your time off. Is he kind of local to you?
> 
> Good luck, if this is a good fit! Love his color!


He's 11 months so he should be pretty flexible in his training still. 
The breeder said that the family that had him neglected him quite a bit but he's very bright and eager to learn. He just needs someone to teach him. 
They are planning on keeping him for at least a couple of weeks to try and get a better idea of his needs before they place him in a home. (maybe a christmas present to myself??  ) 
He's in Oregon and so it's a couple of hours from me but if he's a good fit the drive doesn't concern me. 
I think that he and Todd would love one another...and he's the perfect age for me. Past the tiny up crying all night puppy stage (and he's crate trained..lol) but still highly trainable since he's young still.


----------



## Poornima

Eva, he is CUTE! He will have a wonderful home with you and Todd.


----------



## Missy

wow. what a QT!


----------



## irnfit

He's cute and looks very sweet, even if a little hyper right now. Good luck.


----------



## Eva

irnfit said:


> He's cute and looks very sweet, even if a little hyper right now. Good luck.


Hyper doesn't phase me..I have a hyper 5 year old boy and a hyper 18 month old Hav already plus a room full of hyper 4 year olds that I teach..lol
I think that he'd fit in wonderfully


----------



## KSC

You sound perfect for him...positive and ready for his needs. Good for you!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I think his biggest issue is, he is just too darn cute !! Good luck Eva. I hope it works out.


----------



## Amy R.

Go for it, Eva, I think it's a perfect fit!


----------



## karlabythec

What a cutie...I hope it works out!!!


----------



## Eva

Amy R. said:


> *Go for it, Eva, I think it's a perfect fit*!


I am I am...Now I just have to wait and see if the breeder thinks that we're a perfect fit ..lol 
I'm thinking that since she contacted me saying that she'd e-mail me more info later in the week she is considering us but it's not set in stone yet. 
I'm trying not to get too excited and held off sharing for a few days because I knew that once I started talking with people about him I was going to become more attached to the idea of him. 
His personality reminds me so much of Todd and it makes it way too easy to fall in love. 
Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Eva

Evye's Mom said:


> I* think his biggest issue is, he is just too darn cute !!* Good luck Eva. I hope it works out.


 Me too!


----------



## marb42

Eva, I hope it works out for you. He's adorable!!!!!
Gina


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*nice silky coat Eva...*

should be easy to take care of! Yipee!


----------



## Eva

Rikidaisy said:


> should be easy to take care of! Yipee!


That's what I was thinking too..but I'll still have to experience the dreaded "blowing coat!" :fear: I'd hate to have to shave the little guy down...he's sooooo pretty


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Oh Eva! I really hope it works out for you! I was also wondering what the issues were....Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....he is acting just like a Hav!


----------



## Pixiesmom

His coloring is beautiful!!!
I hope you get him Eva.


----------



## Eva

The only "real" issues that he has are potty training (he was never taught) which is being worked on at the breeder's and he's doing great and some seperation anxiety..that one does concern me some because I'm working outside of the home now. They are talking about placing him on clocalm? (sp?) to see if it's helpful. 
I'm only gone 4-5 hrs on a typical day and have a laundry room that I can use to contain him if needed...but if his SA is really severe he may need someone that is home more than I am 
It's going to be a looooong week of waiting..lol


----------



## pjewel

Eva, if he's meant to be yours he'll do fine in your house with Todd. He'll know he's loved and taken care of. One question though, what happened to "only short hair"???


----------



## Julie

Melman is cute Eva. I know it'll all work out for the best. He did seem fearful as that person on the video approached him,but hopefully that'll be something he can over come. Looks like the home has a lot of havs around so maybe that will help him too.:thumb:


----------



## Eva

pjewel said:


> Eva, if he's meant to be yours he'll do fine in your house with Todd. He'll know he's loved and taken care of. *One question though, what happened to "only short hair"??? *


Ummmm...lol  I've been blinded by his chocolatey cuteness :angel:
Truthfully, I've been bouncing back and forth since I brought Todd home on weather or not I can handle all of the grooming that a long hair demands. 
I love the look of both short and long hair Hav's. 
Todd's coat is super low maintanence which I do like but I know that I am fully capable of keeping up with a longer coat if this ends up being "the one" and if I'm wrong about my ability to groom I can always keep him cut short :tape:
The most important issue for me is personality.
Melman's (I need a name..lol) personality reminds me so much of Todd and I think that they will be a great match for one another as well as for what I'm looking for in a companion. 
If his SA isn't "too" severe and his other "issues" are able to be asessed and I can handle his needs this may be a great match..if not the breeder is taking the time to find him the *right* home.
Either way he's going to be in a loving home that can care for him the way that he needs to be cared for.


----------



## Eva

Julie said:


> Melman is cute Eva. I know it'll all work out for the best. *He did seem fearful as that person on the video approached him,but hopefully that'll be something he can over come*. Looks like the home has a lot of havs around so maybe that will help him too.:thumb:


 He hasn't been socialized with people and so that would be a huge amount of the work that I would be doing with Melman. 
Teaching my foster's that people are okay and that they can trust is one thing that I've gotten pretty good at over the past year (well, with Todd's help  ) and at his age he's going to be easier than if he were years older and set in his way. He's eager to trust and to learn but his last home didn't encourage him instead they yelled at him when he messed up. 
He's got a chance to become a well adjusted, happy dog and I know that he's going to blossom into a wonderful boy with the right person leading him.


----------



## Havtahava

He looks like a normal Brown Brain (chocolate) to me! LOL They all seem to be a bit quirky and energetic.

Is that you reaching for him in the video or is that the breeder? If it is you, I wouldn't be too worried about it. He'll obviously need some training before he's thoroughly comfortable.


----------



## Eva

Havtahava said:


> He looks like a normal Brown Brain (chocolate) to me! LOL They all seem to be a bit quirky and energetic.
> 
> *Is that you reaching for him in the video or is that the breeder?* If it is you, I wouldn't be too worried about it. He'll obviously need some training before he's thoroughly comfortable.


It's his breeder reaching for him. I haven't gotten to meet him yet.
Hmmm..It's interesting that Chocolate's share that trait.
Quirky and energetic is good..he'll fit in well here..lol


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Quirky and energetic...*

sounds like a few havanese owners I know and resemble myself. I think quirky is cool!

Silky coats are much easier to groom than cotton candy or coarser coats! Daisy is a breeze...Riki takes longer...


----------



## Havtahava

Okay, knowing that is the breeder reaching for him, that's a bit more than "brown brain". Be prepared for him to always be a bit skittish. I'm sure you'll be okay together, but just be ready. Don't leave him any opportunties to dart out the front door if he gets spooked. He will highly benefit from a lot of training. I'm working with a Hav that is very similar in temperament and acts like she came out of an abusive situation or rescue, but I've known her since she was born and nothing is farther from the truth. Unfortunately, sometimes you get that quirky behavior (and obviously, they should never be used for breeding), and just need a little more compassion and dedication when it comes to training. You'll be just fine with your disposition and dedication.


----------



## Eva

Havtahava said:


> *Okay, knowing that is the breeder reaching for him, that's a bit more than "brown brain". Be prepared for him to always be a bit skittish. * I'm sure you'll be okay together, but just be ready. Don't leave him any opportunties to dart out the front door if he gets spooked. He will highly benefit from a lot of training. *I'm working with a Hav that is very similar in temperament and acts like she came out of an abusive situation or rescue*, but I've known her since she was born and nothing is farther from the truth. Unfortunately, sometimes you get that quirky behavior (and obviously, they should never be used for breeding), and just need a little more compassion and dedication when it comes to training. You'll be just fine with your disposition and dedication.


 I'm not sure if you read the beginning of the thread but Melman was returned to his breeder because he was clingy and not potty training well.
He was a well adjusted puppy at one point. He developed these issues after the family adopted him and he wasn't being properly socialized or cared for. 
The breeder has had him back for about 3 weeks but the video is a few weeks old and there has been improvement since then.
You may be right, he may never completely overcome his fear and anxiety and so I'm going to make sure that I can handle his "issues" before I commit to him permanently. I don't want to get in over my head and I want him to go to the best home possible.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

He is a doll! Good luck Eva!


----------



## Redorr

Eva - he'd be lucky to have you! I hope it works out. You and Todd will socialize him well.


----------



## pjewel

I think he's adorable, and I'm a great lover of chocolate as well (all kinds of chocolate unfortunately). I hope you get him and show him what a loving home is all about. I'll be waiting to hear more.


----------



## Chere

I think he is quite charming. I did notice that, when someone reaches for him, he darts away, seems skittish. That behavior is a lot like Jesse James'. While he is getting better, he is still not where I would like him to be. He is much better with having us reach for him but will still often dart away. Don't remember who cautioned you about the door and escape but it's good advice. Jesse is an escape artist in addition to being skittish, not a great combination!  But he seems like he has a great personality, gets along well with the other dogs and I love his coat. Your idea of clipping him closer is a good one if you can't handle the grooming. We keep Shadow on the short side as he mats so severely but my husband is trying to grow out Jesse's coat; we shall see how that goes. Anyway, I think you would be perfect for him with Todd and your fostering experience. And I love his energy and playfulness.


----------

